# Netmums.com



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Stumbled across this forum as one of my mums mentioned that she'd heard about my classes on there, so I checked it out.

Yeah all very mumsy and lovely..advise on nappies, milk, routines etc Then   the theme changes as you work your way down the dozens of rooms and find they talk about anal sex, BJ's , age you lost your virginity (13 was most usual!) One women was trying anal on Saturday for the first time and is going to report back what she thought of it!

Mums, definitely ruder than men!

Shocking


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Stumbled across this forum as one of my mums mentioned that she'd heard about my classes on there, so I checked it out.
> 
> Yeah all very mumsy and lovely..advise on nappies, milk, routines etc Then  the theme changes as you work your way down the dozens of rooms and find they talk about anal sex, BJ's , age you lost your virginity (13 was most usual!) One women was trying anal on Saturday for the first time and is going to report back what she thought of it!
> 
> ...


   

I think I'm going to get myself an account pronto!

My name is brenda, and I'm a single mum form kidderminster.. :wink:

BTW That woman tried anal on saturday and she's not reported back yet? Hope she's ok :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Stumbled across this forum as one of my mums mentioned that she'd heard about my classes on there, so I checked it out.
> ...


I checked yesterday and there was no sign of her!

Disappointing, it was getting quite exciting.

http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/inde ... bda6f4eaa6 for the forum

http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/viewforum.php?f=47 for the rude bits!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I've thought for a while that there was "something missing" on this forum. But never been able to identify exactly what it was.

Now I know!! :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

They have a men only room , like our powder room , I tried to click on it to see what was happening but I wasnt allowed in!

Bloody cheek!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> I checked yesterday and there was no sign of her!
> 
> Disappointing, it was getting quite exciting.
> 
> ...


I think 'Katie' is actually a 30st trucker getting off on the replies!  :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I even found a new hobby....tampon craft

There's one for halloween










and plenty of ideas for christmas too









step by step instructions here.
http://www.tamponcrafts.com


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers Lisa. That place is heaven! :lol:

Quote "the only place I could buy my 38J nursing bra from!" ~ Jesus fuck. Didn't know tits could get that big.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

The anal thread for Vlastan: http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/viewtopic.php?t=72675&sid=431525655c5005de27f25adf5b6e3b22

Quote "i have never tried anal but by accident once my boyfriends willy slipped when we were doing it doggy style and it went into my bum" ~ oh yeah. That old 'Oops. Sorry dearest. It slipped' routine eh? :wink:

Still waiting for an update.

Seems like Katie H(16) from Huddersfield is a right little go'er.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

lol 

Now you know why I posted it in the Flame room, seems all very innocent at first glance.

Quite an informative insight though, isn't it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> The anal thread for Vlastan: http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/viewtopic.php?t=72675&sid=431525655c5005de27f25adf5b6e3b22
> 
> Quote "i have never tried anal but by accident once my boyfriends willy slipped when we were doing it doggy style and it went into my bum" ~ oh yeah. That old 'Oops. Sorry dearest. It slipped' routine eh? :wink:
> 
> ...


Just proves women still fall for the same old shit we tell em


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Literally! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The "Hairy or Smooth" thread was disappointing :roll: :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Shall we see if we can get a thread going on there?? :evil:

How about 'do you let your husband watch you poo?' or something like that? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Shall we see if we can get a thread going on there?? :evil:
> 
> How about 'do you let your husband watch you poo?' or something like that? :lol:


 :twisted: :lol: :twisted:

BTW - Katrina from Tunbridge Wells sounds like fun :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> The "Hairy or Smooth" thread was disappointing :roll: :lol:


That's what I thought mate. Was looking forward to some intimate revelations into Brazilians, Baldys etc, etc and what do we get .......men and their fucking hairy chests and backs!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe one you TT owners could help with: http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/viewtopic.php?t=74578&sid=fb6408b0c3a259969cc2940b0cc9309a

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

nice find! :lol:



Katie H(16) said:


> ...my boyfriend wants me to try anal...





Katie H(16) said:


> Tbh i only wana do it coz *my bf loves it* and keeps pestering me !


do you think somebody should tell Katie H(16) from Huddersfield that her boyfriend maybe leaning towards the "other-side" as it were


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> nice find! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Katie H(16) said:


> My bf want's me to grow sideboards, cut my hair short and let him call me Brian while we do anal.


Ok, maybe she didn't say that. But it won't be long :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've known for ages that women en masse are dirtier than men.

My first job was in a supermarket staffed almost entirely by middle-aged women. I was only 16 and the amount of times they had me blushing in the canteen with their talk was amazng.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I've known for ages that women en masse are dirtier than men.
> 
> My first job was in a supermarket staffed almost entirely by middle-aged women. I was only 16 and the amount of times they had me naked, gagged and bound in the canteen was amazng.


Brave of you to admit that on here Kell :lol: :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I've known for ages that women en masse are dirtier than men.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. Those checkout girls give good oral eh Kell!! :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

lol - fab find, what a laugh. Best one was this...........



> My parents have Annalise every Saturday night so we have some time together.
> 
> My hubby would go mad if he knew I was telling you this but we spend our Saturday nights at a swingers party. It has done WONDERS for our sex life


Posted in the TIPS FOR SWITCHING OFF BEING A MUM TO GET IN THE MOOD!!!??? thread.

All thanks go to Katrina from Tunbridge Wells. Swinging at a club near you. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No Vlastan yet?

Shouldn't be too long. :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

garyc said:


> No Vlastan yet?
> 
> Shouldn't be too long. :wink:


It's hard to post on an internet message board with one hand :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > No Vlastan yet?
> ...


either that or the keyboard keys are stuck together :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Has she done it yet? :? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Has she done it yet? :? :roll:


probably has, but she cant sit down at the desk to type and tell us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Still no news from 'Katie H' so she's either loving it, and catching up on all the times she missed out, or she's split her ringer so bad that she can't sit down to update everyone.

Poor, poor Katie H!

:lol:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

This is possibly the most amusing thread on the forum. Haven't read any posts on Netmums, far funnier just to see what's being posted here!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

She can now be found posting on www.mybumhurts.com! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

wow

http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Mopodicktard91 said:


> wow
> 
> http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


why has he been able to make 15 posts now? :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Mopodicktard91 said:
> 
> 
> > wow
> ...


Think you mean "it" rather than "he"....

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Nem said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Mopodicktard91 said:
> ...


Pot-ay-to : Pot-ar-toe :roll:

how have they managed to post 5 times? :?


----------

